# little-known gems



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Only a couple of weeks to go now till Halloween, and I'm curious ... is there some Halloween-ish CD that you love, but nobody else seems to know anything about it? New or old, music or sound effects ... let's hear what it is, and why you like it.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I like this one and don't hear much about it. I've heard it, need to get a copy from the guy who owns it.

The listings...
*The Haunted House - The New Mayfair Dance Orchestra

*2.
*Nightmare - Artie Shaw & His Orchestra

*3.
*The Skeleton in the Closet - Jimmy And His Orchestra Dorsey, Louis Armstrong

*4.
*Skeleton Jangle - The Original Dixieland Five

*5.
*'Tain't No Sin (So Take off Your Skin and Dance Around in Your Bones) - Dan And His Orchestra Russo

*6.
*Dry Bones - Fats Waller

*7.
*Bogey Wail - Jack And His Orchestra Hylton

*8.
*Boogaboo - Jelly Roll Morton

*9.
*Black Cat Moan - Tiny Parham

*10.
*BLCK Cat, Hoot Owl Blues - Ma Rainey & Her Tub Jug Washboard Band

*11.
*You've Got Me Voodoo'd - Louis Armstrong & His Orchestra

*12.
*Mysterioso - Artie Shaw Gramercy Five

*13.
*Murder at Peyton Hall - Charlie And His Orchestra Barnet

*14.
*Dracula - Gene Krupa

*15.
*Mr. Ghost Goes to Town - Tommy Dorsey

*16.
*Devil's Gonna Get You - Bessie Smith

*17.
*Satanic Blues - Bud Freeman

*18.
*With Her Head Tucked Beneath Her Arm - Rudy Vallee's Connecticut Yankees, Cyril Smith

*19.
*Ain't It Grand to Be Bloomin' Well Dead - Barmey Brothers

*20.
*The Headless Horseman - Rythmaires, Bing Crosby



You can see the album here.
www.mmguide.musicmatch.com/album/album.cgi?ALBUMID=997024


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That's a great one ... but I have a soft spot for the 30's and 40's. Many of my favorite horror films are from that era. I like Stanley Holloway's "Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm" and Kay Starr's "Headless Horseman" more than the ones on the album above - but that's just me.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have that CD. I got it last year sometime.

Pretty much all the really special stuff I have I've already shared on my blog. One thing I have looked for for years now is Ted Cassidy's 45 rpm of "The Lurch" with B-side "Wesley". I did find an mp3 of "The Lurch" but not the B-Side song.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Jeff Waynes musical version of "War of the Worlds". Not sure why I love it so much but this time of year, I enjoy it even more.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

One of my all-time favorites, Morbius. I first heard that in '92 on the local classic rock radio station on Halloween night (they only played CD 1). It was spectacular. It IS spectacular.

UUULLLLLAAAAAAAA!

The "Ulladubulla" set of remixes is OK, but it completely misses the kitch factor, which is so important in 70's progressive / sci-fi rock. I'm just glad somebody else loves it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can download that CD here for $2.16:

http://musicmp3.ru/artist_jeff-wayne__album_the-war-of-the-worlds.html


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

I used to have it on 8-track! I had 2 sets of LPs, 3 sets of the cassette and now have it on CD and mp3. I used to listen to it non stop back in high school days (late 70s, early 80s). I sure as hell didn't want to listen to disco. I actually wore out my tapes and 8-track. 
I agree about the re-mixed versions. I am a big electronic music fan and had high hopes when I heard about the remix cd. They could have been so much more. Still, I bought them as an import as soon as it came out. I used to manage a music store in the late 90s. 
The remix cds left off the BEST version out there. It was the Coming of the Martians remix used for the Video Game that came out based on Jeff Waynes Version of War of the Worlds. The company never did do an update for WinXP so the game died right after it came out. I contacted the makers of the game and they didn't care. Pity, I enjoyed the game. I still have a copy of the song that I ripped from the game. It's on my iPod.


----------

